# Got my Pintail mount back today!



## georgiaboy88 (Jan 28, 2013)

Went and picked up my Pintail mount today from Chris Fortner at Fortner's Taxidermy. He did an awesome job and I am more than happy with it! Shot this bird in Louisiana in December.


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Jan 28, 2013)

Another shot.


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Jan 28, 2013)

Last one.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks good right there brotha !!!!


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 28, 2013)

That will make a darn nice mantle/desk piece.  I'm more and more impressed with Fortner every bird I see!


----------



## swamprat93 (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks good!!


----------



## triton196 (Jan 28, 2013)

good lookin duck


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree. Next one to make an unkind remark about this, or any other kill of anybody`s, might as well look for another forum to play on. I`ve had enough.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 28, 2013)

Well said Nic.  Seems every time someone posts pics of Fortners work, there is always one in the crowd that tries to pretend they are the best taxidermists and pipe in. 

I've used Fortner on my black ducks and my bufflehead. He's a great person, and a great taxidermist.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 28, 2013)

When Nic says he's had enough.....don't push it.

BTW.....I'd love to have that mount on my mantle any day,beautiful.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2013)

Any questions need to be sent in a PM. This thread is for congratulations only.


----------



## bushhog1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Saw it at the shop in person, another great mount from Fortners.


----------



## tkyklr1 (Jan 29, 2013)

That is some great work Congrats!


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I agree. Next one to make an unkind remark about this, or any other kill of anybody`s, might as well look for another forum to play on. I`ve had enough.



I guess we missed a post or two here?


----------



## Yellowshell (Feb 7, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 8, 2013)

bkl021475 said:


> I guess we missed a post or two here?



Wouldn't surprise me if Nic had to get out one of his obsidian knives and do a little bloodletting while we weren't lookin!


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 8, 2013)

And, of course, CONGRATS on the amazing looking mount.  I am so jealous...another season without a pintail in Ohio.

I almost got a pair of snows to commit to the dekes this year though, which would have even been more rare.  Never know what you will see in a day on the marsh!


----------



## Scott R (Feb 8, 2013)

l like that he didn't try and bleach the breast back white.  Love that natural stain look from where the bird haas been grubbing around in fields.


----------



## auburn35 (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks great Bud! Congrats on a fine mount.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Feb 13, 2013)

I really like this mount!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2013)

bkl021475 said:


> I guess we missed a post or two here?




Yep.


----------



## BrdDgStrtUp (Feb 13, 2013)

Very nice!  Are you by chance on the RFD?


----------



## TailCrackin (Feb 15, 2013)

does flooded rice field water stain the breast feathers?


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 15, 2013)

That staining is caused by iron in the water.


----------



## TailCrackin (Feb 15, 2013)

duck-dawg said:


> That staining is caused by iron in the water.



makes more sense to me.  guide in arkansas this year told me it was "rice water"


----------



## LaurenR88 (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## ttwodog (Feb 19, 2013)

looks great can't wait to get my first greenhead back.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice lookin mount. Never seen his work up close


----------

